
Ask HN: Any recommendations for local social media marketing? - nchelluri
I have started a local site in my city and I would like to get a social media marketer expert to help me get traction to the site.<p>It is quite possible that the site is just a waste of my time (and won&#x27;t attract users), but I&#x27;d like to do my best to prove that before putting my efforts elsewhere.<p>Thanks!
======
Endlessly
As a follow up question, given the corona virus impact on proximity based
business services & products, what local SEO niches & strategies are working
best right now?

